# SXC Steckbolzen



## rsv-peter (6. April 2010)

Hallo!

An meinem SXC ist einer der 2 Steckbolzen (Nr. 180410-068)  der Umlenkwippenanleckung (oberer Hebel) gebrochen/gerissen.
Kommt das öfter vor und gibt es etwas haltbareres als die 1mm dicken "Röhrchen"?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## RockyRider66 (7. April 2010)

Die wurden überarbeitet und sollen jetzt stabuiler sein.
Schau mal bei Kimmerle vorbei, der kann dir helfen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

